# nordpol südpol



## vato (17. Juli 2003)

sers volkz

vorab: ich hab die suchfunktion genutzt doch leider nichts apssendes gefunden

also ich suche ein bild vom nordpol oder südpol .... am besten panorama 

find irgendwei kein passendes im netz

vielleicht könnt ihr mi ja weiterhelfen

thx

mfg


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (17. Juli 2003)

Dann suchst Du vielleicht nicht richtig... 
google findet für den Südpol z.B. dieses:


----------



## vato (17. Juli 2003)

danke ersma

aber das hab ich auch schon gefunden (;

was ich suche, wär halt schön wenn das eine unberührte landschaft wäre mit eisscholen oder eisbergen oder so halt, hauptsache es kommt eisig rüber 

thx

mfg


----------



## bdragon (18. Juli 2003)

http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=antarktis&sa=N&tab=wi&meta= 

Vielleicht bessere Bilder.



bdragon


----------

